# Physical Agility Exam



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

This might sounds like a dumb question, but I'll ask it anyway...

For the pyshical exam that is usually a prerequisite with most departments, does the sit-up test involve someone holding your feet, and is the bench press a one rep test done with free weights? Any other advice/facts about these tests (and other physical agility tests given) that a newcomer should know. Thanks.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Are your referring to PD's in NH or MA? NH departments use the Cooper Test and most departments in MA have the obstacle course.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CT uses Cooper as well.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Now...does Mass require that agility test regularly throughout their careers? New-hires (full-part time, state, local and sheriffs) here in NH do presently. I know some older semi-retired guys now working part time here who had to go back and re-cert. as they had let their certs lapse. I also know several departments require stress qualifications on the range regularly in addition to their regular shooting requirements.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

_Some_, not many, departments in Mass use the Cooper Test and you'd have to pass it to get hired...but, regardless, you have to pass the State PAT (obstacle course) in order to go to the academy - this would be in addition to the Cooper Test. When I did the Cooper Standards they had someone hold my feet. Also, it was one rep, down then up, with free weights.


----------

